# NASB printed in USA



## Dan1 (Jan 15, 2022)

I am an NASB fan and lament that Lockman, the only publisher of the NASB that prints each verse on a new line, changed some years ago to printing in China and the paper quality is unacceptable. Does anyone know when this happened and where I might be able to find an older one I could buy used?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 15, 2022)

https://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/r-l-allan-bibles/allan-NASB/

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Challer (Jan 15, 2022)

Dan1 said:


> I am an NASB fan and lament that Lockman, the only publisher of the NASB that prints each verse on a new line, changed some years ago to printing in China and the paper quality is unacceptable. Does anyone know when this happened and where I might be able to find an older one I could buy used?





John Yap said:


> https://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/r-l-allan-bibles/allan-NASB/



I second this gentleman's suggestion. I have a KJV Allan Longprimer Sovereign Edition in Red Meriva Calfskin. It is wonderfully made and altogether lovely.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 15, 2022)

I was going to suggest Evangelical Bible's selection, but Dan specifically asked for something _used_, which leads me to believe he is not interested in paying hundreds of dollars on an Allan or Schuyler.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 15, 2022)

join the NASB group on Facebook


----------



## Dan1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks for the FB group idea. I like evangelical Bible and have several different Cambridge, Allen and Schuyler bibles but I’ve not seen them print the ‘77 NASB in single column with each verse on its own line, hence the need for a used original in good shaped. I’m looking at a couple on eBay, but I wasn’t aware of the FB group so I’ll try that.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 16, 2022)

There's a FB group called 'Everything Bibles' which has an adjunct 'Everything BIbles Buy, Sell, Trade'. Quite active with generally premium Bibles, but not necessarily pricey. You could post a WTB (want to buy) and maybe come up with something agreeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 17, 2022)

Dan1 said:


> Thanks for the FB group idea. I like evangelical Bible and have several different Cambridge, Allen and Schuyler bibles but I’ve not seen them print the ‘77 NASB in single column with each verse on its own line, hence the need for a used original in good shaped. I’m looking at a couple on eBay, but I wasn’t aware of the FB group so I’ll try that.


Why do you prefer the '77, just out of curiousity?


----------



## Dan1 (Jan 17, 2022)

JTB.SDG said:


> Why do you prefer the '77, just out of curiousity?


I prefer the Thee and Thou pronouns for God in the pre-95 NASB. Seem more reverent in a way


----------



## C4MERON (Jan 17, 2022)

Im not sure about ‘77 text edition of the NASB, but with the ‘95, Lockman printed a side-column, single-paragraph verse by verse format in 2002 with superb French Milled Paper in the US. It also had a nice calfskin cover bound by Abba. In 2003 they also printed a Large Print ‘Ultrathin’ edition in preferable (to me) dual-column verse by verse format on the French milled paper (39gsm I believe). I think after that they began outsourcing their printing from the US to China, however, with the 2nd printings of the 2007 edition of the Large Print Ultrathin, even although it was printed in China, they made use of some leftover French-milled text blocks. I was able to buy one of these on ebay about a year ago and I can honestly say it is without doubt the best text block I own. The paper is second to none. I think occasionally they may come up on ebay, but are hard to find now. As someone else mentioned above, the ‘Everything Bibles’ fb group might be your best shot.


----------



## Dan1 (Jan 17, 2022)

C4MERON said:


> Im not sure about ‘77 text edition of the NASB, but with the ‘95, Lockman printed a side-column, single-paragraph verse by verse format in 2002 with superb French Milled Paper in the US. It also had a nice calfskin cover bound by Abba. In 2003 they also printed a Large Print ‘Ultrathin’ edition in preferable (to me) dual-column verse by verse format on the French milled paper (39gsm I believe). I think after that they began outsourcing their printing from the US to China, however, with the 2nd printings of the 2007 edition of the Large Print Ultrathin, even although it was printed in China, they made use of some leftover French-milled text blocks. I was able to buy one of these on ebay about a year ago and I can honestly say it is without doubt the best text block I own. The paper is second to none. I think occasionally they may come up on ebay, but are hard to find now. As someone else mentioned above, the ‘Everything Bibles’ fb group might be your best shot.


Superb intel! Thank you, brother!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 17, 2022)

Dan1 said:


> I prefer the Thee and Thou pronouns for God in the pre-95 NASB. Seem more reverent in a way


Yes, I hear you. I wish they had kept them like that, even just for the singular/plural distinction. This is what I appreciate most about the KJV. But from what I understand, even the '77 was a bit selective about when they used these. I think they did it with the Psalms but not other parts of Scripture, is that right?


----------



## Dan1 (Jan 17, 2022)

JTB.SDG said:


> Yes, I hear you. I wish they had kept them like that, even just for the singular/plural distinction. This is what I appreciate most about the KJV. But from what I understand, even the '77 was a bit selective about when they used these. I think they did it with the Psalms but not other parts of Scripture, is that right?


I believe that’s right. The ‘73 for example has thy thou throughout the entirety.


----------

